# What does "referred" mean?



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Today i checked my application status and i found the following: 

03/12/2009 Further medical results referred 
03/12/2009 Further medical results referred 
03/12/2009 Further medical results referred 
03/12/2009 HIV blood test referred 

What does it mean?

Regards,


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

It means that your medical has been referred to HOC for further checking by the doctors there. It doesn't necessarily mean there's anything to be concerned about, just that they want to take a closer look at your medical results.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

amit.ishwar said:


> It means that your medical has been referred to HOC for further checking by the doctors there. It doesn't necessarily mean there's anything to be concerned about, just that they want to take a closer look at your medical results.


Normally medicals is sent to HOC directly by doctor, So, logically, HOC need to check the report and inform DIAC about the outcome.....after getting confirmation from HOC then DIAC makes the medicals as finalised .....but ur post really confuses me...how does it work???


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Some cases are finalised after initial look at it, but few of them on random basis or if medical cause are referred to HOC doctor for deep down study. 

so the status chages to ....

Amit


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Is this will will increase the processing time? if yes, how long usually takes?

Regards,


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

steafo said:


> Is this will will increase the processing time? if yes, how long usually takes?
> 
> Regards,


Steafo....
Normally 5 to 9 weeks it will take to get visa after medicals. 
Most of them are getting it, but there are people including me out of this range period.
.........................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. So having sleepless nights


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

But now i started to be worry about medicals!!

I really not feeling happy with DIAC system, they don't update the online status!! All other documents still Received!!!


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like random sampling to check on the efficiencies of their panel doctors overseas... Don't worry, steafo.

Though I sure hope I don't get it...


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

The chest XRay is not so good i think, i smoke


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

smoking is alright.. they just want to make sure there is no TB, when it says refered, it means they are awaiting result fro HOC.. nothing to worry about..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

steafo said:


> But now i started to be worry about medicals!!
> 
> I really not feeling happy with DIAC system, they don't update the online status!! All other documents still Received!!!


Steafo.....
Time has not runout for you like me. As done medicals only on 24th november.
So be patient up to 9 weeks. So dont get worried as holidays also arriving.
......................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. So having sleepless nights


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi steafo,

My medicals were referred to a medical officer for a further review as I had been seriously ill this year. My familys were finalised within the week of HOC receiving them but mine took just over 4 weeks. I think it was mainly the confusion between the HOC and my CO as it should have been finalised earlier. But my meds have passed successfully even though I've had cancer so I wouldn't look too deeply into this. 
best of luck

xx Satty


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your support!


----------

